# AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K



## ThourNation (28. März 2016)

*AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Ich würde gerne auf meinen 6600K eine AiO Wasserkühlung verbauen, doch ich weiß nicht welche. Ich will den I5 gerne auf ca 4.5 GHz übertakten und trotzdem niedrigere Temperaturen bei leisem Betrieb haben. Alles ist in einem BitFenix Shinobi Window verbaut, ich weiß nicht das Beste für Wasserkühlungen. Ich bin skeptisch ob man in den Deckel einen 240mm Radiator verbauen kann da dieser vielleicht, aufgrund der Dicke, mit dem Mainboard/ den RAM-Riegeln kollidiert. Darm wollte ich auch wissen ob evt. ein 120mm Radiator im Heck ausreichen würde oder ob man da die Wakü gleich sein lassen kann?
Nochmal die Fragen einzeln:

1. Kann ich in dieses Gehäuse eine AiO Wasserkühlung mit 240mm Radiator verbauen? wenn ja welche?
2. Wenn nein reichen 120mm aus um den 6600k auf 4,5 GHZ zu kühlen?
3. Wenn ja welche Wasserkühlung mit 120mm Radiator?

Danke im Voraus für jede Antwort


----------



## drstoecker (28. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Also wenn aio würde ich persönlich zu arctic Cooling greifen, diese gibt es als 120 sowie 240er Version.


----------



## Dartwurst (28. März 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Ich bin nicht sicher ob es leise AiO´s überhaupt gibt. Meistens wird doch eher zu einem potenten Luftkühler geraten. Das Problem sind wohl die Pumpen.


----------



## Chimera (7. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Bitfenix Shinobi kann recht knapp werden bzw. auch zu nem Problem, denn das Board ist dort ja recht nahe am Deckel. Hab in meins erst auch meine A80 montieren wollen, doch musst ich feststellen: da passte nix ins Shinobi, vorallem der Stromanschluss vom Board oben störte. Kannst es ja auch einfach messen: vom Gehäusedeckel bis zum Board/RAM Bänken/Spawakühler (bzw. alles was am oberen Rand vom Board sitzt und sitzen könnt) brauchst du +/- 50mm Freiraum... Ok, bei nem Modell mit 240mm könnt es vielleicht noch gaaaaaanz knapp passen (meine hat eben nen 280-er Radi), musst halt mal gucken, was deine Wunsch-AiO MIT Lüfter für ne Dicke aufweist und dann mit dem Massstab mal messen.  Nun, ich bin drum auf ein F31 Suppressor umgestiegen, dort kann man den Radiator halt näher Richtung Fensterseite hin befestigen und muss sich so keine Gedanken bzgl. Mobo oder sonstigem Kontakt machen. Das Shinobi ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein Wakü-Case, ausser man nimmt nen 120-er Radi im Heck, doch die bringen ja kaum mehr als ein guter Luftkühler, von daher...
Bzgl. Leistung: nun, eins muss dir schon bewusst sein: mit ner AiO hast du z.T. gegenüber fetten Luküs das Nachsehen. Kaum bessere Kühlleistung und auch nicht weniger Lautstärke (vorallem wenn du ein Modell mit nur nem 120-er Radi nimmst). AiOs sind meist erst dann leise, wenn man noch in gute Lüfter investiert hat und dann ist es meist preislich nicht mehr so attraktiv. Ich bin auch nur auf die Cryorig umgestiegen, da ich die für gerade mal 20.- (nagelneu!) bekam und eigentlich nur das neue Gehäuse anschaffen musst, aber nun auch noch die Lüfter und ich auch durch Videos schon vorher wusst, dass zwar der kleine Zusatzlüfter eher leise ist, aber eben die grossen doch recht laut. Mir ging es aber mehr um den Platz, denn mit dem Macho zuvor hatte ich zwar ähnlich gute Tempis, aber man kam mit den Finger dort kaum noch irgendwo hin  
Im Endeffekt muss man es selber wissen, ob es sich lohnt oder eben nicht. Wenn dir maximale Kühlleistung wichtig ist, dann kann man auch mit ner 120-er Kühlung und 1-2 Turbolüftern was reissen. Wen nes aber Kühlleistung und Silentbetrieb sein soll, dann kann so ein kleines Teil meist nicht mit grossen Luküs mithalten. Hier kannst du sehen, wie z.B. ein Modell mit 240-er Radi gegenüber Luküs abschneidet: Silverstone Tundra TD2-LITE Review | techPowerUp und hier mit nem 120-er: Silverstone Tundra TD3-LITE Review | techPowerUp. Vorallem kannst du dort gut sehen, dass sie bei Volllast meist deutlich lauter zu Werke gehen. Ich war bei meiner Cryorig anfangs leicht geschockt, als die Lüfter beim kalibrieren von Fan Xpert das erste Mal voll aufdrehten (erinnerte stark an NVs FX-5800  ). Drum kommen bei mir demnächst 2 Noctua NF-a14 PWM oder Phanteks PH-F140MP ran, die beide etwas leiser bei Volllast sein sollen, aber trotzdem noch genügend statischen Druck erzeugen.


Edit: Guck, hier kannst du noch die Werte von der Corsair H80i GT sehen: Corsair Hydro Series H8 i GT Review | techPowerUp. Kühlung ist dank der 2 Lüfter ja noch ok, doch auf der  nächsten Seite siehst du die Lautstärke: bis 56dBA(!) bei 100% und 36dBA bei 25%. Das Fazit sagt ja auch alles: "Very loud fans at full speed". Das ist halt das grösste Manko von den AiO Waküs: sie haben Radiatoren mit recht engem Lamellenabstand und so kommt es halt wie bei den Luftkühlern, dass sie eher schnell drehende Lüfter brauchen.
Übrigens, ein Mittelweg zwischen AiO und vollwertiger Wakü: die erweiterbaren Waküs, wie die Predator von EK, die Eisberg von CoolerMaster oder die Swiftech (wobei da die H220 noch gut war, die neueren mit der Pumpe oben am Radi eher... naja). Da kannst du später z.B. nen besseren Radi oder nen Kühler für weitere Bauteile miteinbinden. Leider kosten die entsprechend auch etwas mehr, wie du hier an der EK Predator sehen kannst: EKWB EK-XLC Predator 24  Review | techPowerUp.


----------



## BeaverCheese (9. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Hallo!

Die einzig wahre brauchbare Kompakt-WaKü ist bekanntlich die Enermax Liqtech 240.
Enermax LIQTECH 24 Watercooler Review - It's like a freaking TANK! - YouTube

Kühlt meinen 6700K selbst unter Prime 95 flüsterleise.
Wenns also eine 240er sein soll, dann ist diese absolut top!

Gruß


----------



## facehugger (9. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Sicher, das es so eine Pseudo-Wasserkühlung sein soll? Klar, die Optik eines fetten Luft-Turmkühlers ist nicht jedermann`s Sache. Allerdings kühlt ein 40€-Freezer wie dieser:


Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (100700726) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
nicht viel schlechter und dabei meist leiser wie das vorgeschlagene kühle Nass. Und ja, oft sind die Pumpen oder die recht lauten Lüfter dieser Kühllösungen das eigentliche Problem...

Gruß


----------



## BeaverCheese (9. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Bei der Enermax gibt es keine laute Pumpe oder Lüfter.
Wollte ich auch nicht glauben, ist aber so.


----------



## facehugger (9. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*



BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Bei der Enermax gibt es keine laute Pumpe oder Lüfter.
> Wollte ich auch nicht glauben, ist aber so.


Dann könnte der TE deine vorgeschlagene Lösung ja nehmen. Wollte ihm nur aufzeigen, das es auch günstiger geht. Was er im Endeffekt macht, ist natürlich sein Bier...

Gruß


----------



## Bananen8r0t (12. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Also wenn aio würde ich persönlich zu arctic Cooling greifen, diese gibt es als 120 sowie 240er Version.



Hi, 

Dem Vorschlag kann ich absolut zustimmen!!! Die Liquid Freezer 240 verrichtet bei mir seit einigen Wochen hervorragende Dienste. Deutlich leiser als die Enermax Liqmax II 240 meiner Freundin (Sowohl Pumpe als auch Lüfter) Im Idle hör ich sie gar nicht und unter last muss sie nicht weit aufdrehen um gute temps zu halten. Betreibe sie im Push Pull mit den 4 mitgelieferten Lüftern. Einziger Haken ist mMn. die Optik. Klavierlack ist nicht jedermanns Sache und das Logo steht bei korrektem Einbau leider auf dem Kopf. Wen das nicht stört ist mit dieser Lösung gut beraten. 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## thoast3 (12. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*



BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Bei der Enermax gibt es keine laute Pumpe oder Lüfter.
> Wollte ich auch nicht glauben, ist aber so.


Ist sehr subjektiv. Mich persönlich würde das Surren der Pumpe stören und die Lüfter sind, obwohl sie für eine AIO recht gut sind, kein Vergleich zu guten Lüftern vom Schlage eines Noctua NF-F12 PWM.

Ich würde auch zur Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 greifen, da die Pumpe für eine AIO recht leise ist, sie halbwegs brauchbare Lüfter besitzt und mit sechs Jahren Garantie daherkommt.


----------



## BeaverCheese (12. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Ist sehr subjektiv. Mich persönlich würde das Surren der Pumpe stören und die Lüfter sind, obwohl sie für eine AIO recht gut sind, kein Vergleich zu guten Lüftern vom Schlage eines Noctua NF-F12 PWM.



Was für ein Surren?
Bei mir surrt nix und ich habe mein Mini-ITX-Case auf dem Schreibtisch stehen.
Mag ja sein, dass die Noctua-Lüfter leiser sind, aber die sind auch bei keiner anderen AiO-Kühlung dabei.
Und wer möchte, der kann sich auch die Noctua-Lüfter auf den Enermax-Radiator schrauben.

Aber ich meine die LiqTECH 240 nicht die LiqMAX 240, da gibt's Unterschiede.


----------



## thoast3 (12. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Schön für dich, wenn du nix hörst, aber konzeptbedingt hört man die Pumpe *jeder* AIO, wenn man nur halbwegs geräuschempfindlich ist, da ist deine tolle Liqtech nicht anders.


----------



## BeaverCheese (12. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Wenn du meinst. Wollte dir nicht die Laune vermiesen mit meiner tollen Liqtech.


----------



## hanrot (13. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Man kann eben einfach Glück und Pech haben mit solchen Pumpen. Schon leichte Abweichungen von den idealen Werten können einfach zu einer höheren Geräuschentwicklung führen. Ich habe momentan eine SilverStone Tundra Slim bei mir laufen und bin da sehr zufrieden mit! Ich glaube die ist momentan die AiO mit dem dünnsten Radiator schlechthin.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (13. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*

Ich habe jetzt seit knapp nem Jahr die hier... Enermax Liqmax II 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung
bei mir verbaut (war nen Schnapper für 35 Euro via Kleinanzeigen und zu dem Zeitpunkt nichtmal 2 Monate alt) und bin bis jetzt auch nicht über Pumpengeräusche gestolpert. 

Hält meinen FX 8370 bei 4,5GHz fest im Idle auf 28-30° und unter Spielelast bei etwa 45° sowie unter Prime95 bei etwa 54°. 
Klar, spätestens hier werden die Lüfter dann halt hörbar aber WANN hat man mal wirklich absolute Vollauslastung ausser bei Prime oder sonstigen Benches? 

Wer ein bisschen an der Lüfterkurve tunt kann auch gute Kühlung in Verbindung mit angenehmer Ruhe erreichen. Wie es mit dem 6600k auf 4,5GHz aussieht kann ich natürlich nicht voraussagen aber dennoch sind AiO-WaKü's besser als ihr Ruf... schließlich werden sie zahlreich verkauft 

Ich würde jedoch auch anführen das Du für das gleiche Geld einen sehr sehr guten Luftkühler holen könntest mit wahrscheinlich annähernd gleichem Ergebnis... 

diesen hier zB...
Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks

Kostet auch nicht viel weniger oder mehr und bringt sehr sehr ordentliche Kühlergebnisse bei angenehmer Lautstärke.

Wollt ich einfach mal eingeworfen haben


----------



## Bananen8r0t (13. April 2016)

*AW: AiO Kühlung für I5 6600K*



Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Ich würde jedoch auch anführen das Du für das gleiche Geld einen sehr sehr guten Luftkühler holen könntest mit wahrscheinlich annähernd gleichem Ergebnis...
> 
> diesen hier zB...
> Noctua NH-D15 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks
> ...



Das ist absolut richtig. Meine aio hab ich mir auch hauptsächlich aus optischen Gründen angeschafft.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass so ein Luftkühler praktisch "unsterblich" ist, nur die Lüfter können natürlich irgendwann schlapp machen.
Bei Aios sieht das schon ganz anders aus. 

Gruß


----------

